# 2022 Race 2 Alaska



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Wild start to this year's Race 2 Alaska.

Small (ish) boat race from Port Towsend Washington to Ketchikan Alska via the entire BC coast. No motors allowed.

Day 1 has not gone all that well. 3 boats abandoned in the Juan De Fuca Straight. 

Wind 20 knots, gusting to 30 knots. Air temp 50f, water temp 50 f.

Boats abandoned include a 14.5 ft Weta Trimaran and a C-Lark- yes, a C-Lark...

Understand a Farrier 31 trimaran has also been dismasted. Not sure what the 3rd boat abandoned was.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/race-to-alaska-rescue-us-coast-guard-1.6487343


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They continue to have issues, though many do continue - that is the nature of this beast. One boat withdrew because of bulkhead damage from hitting logs. Some boats are stopping in Comox for repairs, apparently. Race to Alaska 2022 - MAProgress. Weather seems to have calmed a bit, but still cloudy...


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Only in the PNW is 20-30knots a gear buster! 

It sound to me like a lot of competitors are not at all prepared for any kind of adverse conditions. 

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongo (Apr 2, 2009)

20-30 knots in the Straights with contrary current can get pretty wild.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

SchockT said:


> Only in the PNW is 20-30knots a gear buster!
> 
> It sound to me like a lot of competitors are not at all prepared for any kind of adverse conditions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


Most of the time it's motoring weather. That's why lots of R2AK boats have oars, paddle wheels, and pedal-driven propellers.


----------

